# 30 Gallon Oceanic Cube Lighting



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

I am setting up a low light planted 30 gallon cube. The tank is 19" in height. I have the 18w standard NO fluorescent that comes with the tank. I have SMS charcoal substrate.

I am looking to grow some hardy plants:

Various mosses
Anubias
Maybe chain sword
Red Tiger Lotus

And that's about all. I don't plan on Co2. Obviously the current lighting won't be enough but what could I add that will allow for some growth (not looking for fast growth but do want some!), without creating algae issues. 

It seems the easiest 20" fixture to find is the 96w coralife but that I fear would be too much. I'm thinking maybe a single 40w strip in cojunction with the 18w would be about right? I do have a small spiral 20w fixture I could add to the 18w -to put the tank at about 1w per gallon, do you think that would be sufficient?

Thanks all.

Carolyn


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

How about using just 2 18w regular 20" light fixtures -that would give me 36W total- just over 1w per gallon. Would low light plants GROW in that?


----------



## god91234 (Mar 21, 2008)

i will try to help u i would try to get atlest 1.5 WPG but thats a loss rules not a law alot depends on the reflectors and th TYPE of lighting and the PAR theirs alot of debate and i might have just opened a can of worms


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Would two 18w 20" NO fixtures give me about 1.2 watts per gallon? 

Would I be able to get growth (I don't care if it is slow as long as growth outpaces dieing leaves) from moss, anubias, crypts and the like from these?


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 28, 2008)

How about a 75W metal halide?


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

75w would put me into medium - high...I'm looking for low light ...I don't want to do C02


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

CurrentUSA sells a 2x40w fixture, it is what I use over mine.

The lights are independant, so you could keep low light and have the option to step into medium in the future.


----------

